# CL find...maybe.



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 17, 2014)

Found this on craigs list... looks like a pretty good deal what do you guys think?
http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/4378757951.html


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2014)

Is it step pulley or is that a vari speed lever on the front.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 17, 2014)

I think it is a reeves drive. Mine is again a little newer. I Did not get the tooling. Mine was $350. with a duplicator. Just for comparison- I do not know if that is cheap or?


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 17, 2014)

Maybe @Treecycle Hardwoods will chime in on this. That is just like the one that he just got from @Schroedc and yes it is a reeves drive.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 17, 2014)

I think that is a fair price. The one I got from Collin had less accessories for more cash but he had upgraded the motor to a 2 HP and replaced the headstock bearings. I see these pretty regularly on CL in the Milwaukee area and they go between 400-600 with similar accessories. The condition of the reeves drive, motor, and bearings is that is most important not the accessories. If they check out and you feel comfortable paying the asking price I would go for it. 

Mike you got a good deal at $350. I duplicators themselves can run 100-300 in my neck of the woods.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 17, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I think that is a fair price. The one I got from Collin had less accessories for more cash but he had upgraded the motor to a 2 HP and replaced the headstock bearings. I see these pretty regularly on CL in the Milwaukee area and they go between 400-600 with similar accessories. The condition of the reeves drive, motor, and bearings is that is most important not the accessories. If they check out and you feel comfortable paying the asking price I would go for it.
> 
> Mike you got a good deal at $350. I duplicators themselves can run 100-300 in my neck of the woods.




I will never use the duplicator- hell what am I saying I almost never use the lathe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 17, 2014)

Based on others I looked at that seems fair, Even if it needs headstock bearings that's an easy job just time consuming and the bearings are under 50 for the pair. As long as the reeves drive is smooth I'd say go for it, maybe offer less and see what happens, It stated newer motor so that's probably a good thing. Also need to double check if it's single phase or 3 phase, if it's 3 phase and you don't have that you'd have to buy another motor for it or a phase converter.....


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok a little more info from the seller... its 110 1 hp motor newer drive belt and bearings. The extras he has listed are a couple face places, spindle thread adapters
Three tool rests differring sizes, the shield pictured and an aluminum stock stabalizer... not sure what he means my that but.... seriously thinking about this.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 17, 2014)

wyowoodwrker said:


> Ok a little more info from the seller... its 110 1 hp motor newer drive belt and bearings. The extras he has listed are a couple face places, spindle thread adapters
> Three tool rests differring sizes, the shield pictured and an aluminum stock stabalizer... not sure what he means my that but.... seriously thinking about this.


Might be a steady rest.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 17, 2014)

That's what I was thinking too...offered 400 see if he bites


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok Greg @Treecycle Hardwoods and @Schroedc a few more pics of the motor and drive assembly looks like in really good shape. unless you guys see something to be worried about I'm more then likely going to go and give this lathe a new home. Thanks for all your input and advice I love this site! @Kevin


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 18, 2014)

I am not the best at diagnosing mechanical issues but at first glance all the pulleys, belts and parts look clean and undamaged which is a good sign. I was gonna chime in yesterday that the 1HP motor on these is the stock size. Being new is good along with the bearings. You had made a comment about offering 400. I would say that is a good starting point. You likely will end up somewhere in between but hey it is worth a shot. good luck on making a deal hope you can bring it home soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 18, 2014)

Everything looks clean in the photos, nothing there that tells me not to run with it. I'd say go ahead and see what happens, anything that might need work is a pretty easy and cheap fix on one of those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 18, 2014)

Well seller and I made a deal and meeting in the middle price wise... looks like I'm going for a drive this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 23, 2014)

Well made the trip took my little co pilot with me and we went and got her today... this thing is a beast. Nothing beats good ol american iron. Can hardly wait to chuck something up... everything was very nice and clean alignment is good bearings as smooth nice piece of equipment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2014)

Pics in your shop would be nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

